# Toro 72" z master model 74205 with no spark



## tommy1365 (Jul 24, 2015)

Working on a riding mower, but no spark. I replaced both coils, ignition switch, and control module. Checked both 20 amp fuses and the are good. Wondering if I have a grouping issue. Any thoughts.


----------



## tommy1365 (Jul 24, 2015)

Should be grounding issue.


----------



## tommy1365 (Jul 24, 2015)

It will turn over but will not spark so I don't think it is a safety switch.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I'll see if I can get some insight from the wiring diagram. The seat switch does not kill the starter system unless certain conditions are present but the only time that switch will kill the ignition is if the PTO is engaged. 

There's quite a few switches on that machine and they all work in conjunction with each other.......I have a 60" Z-Master.


----------



## tommy1365 (Jul 24, 2015)

Yeah I am stumped. I feel like it has to be a ground issue but I don't know. Thanks for the help. I have had it apart 4 times getting frustrated.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm just going by the characteristics of my mower. Don't set the brake and it won't crank......PTO engaged it won't crank......sticks not in neutral it won't crank. OK....the last one is only a theory and I'll have verify the fact. If you pull the sticks in while the brake is set the engine dies......never tried cranking the starter with a stick pulled in. 

There's a bunch of switches on your machine and any one will kill the engine.....as to whether the starter cranks is another story.

OK.....I went out to the garage and tested the starting safeties. Not going to turn over unless all controls are where they should be. Sticks out of place, PTO engaged, brake off.......will not crank. It will crank and start without the operator sitting in the seat.......but, move any controls and the engine dies. 

There should be an oil pressure switch and it may have gone bad.....or you may be extremely low on oil. I'm not sure how the oil switch ties in with the starting circuit but it could be a problem in a no start situation.


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

Do you have 12 v at the SAM module with the ignition on? If I reading the diagram correctly it the red wire. Also check that the black wire out of the SAM is grounded properly.

Also you can try leaving the two brown wires disconnected at the ignition coils. These are the magneto kill wires in there is a short to ground somewhere along those wires.


----------



## tommy1365 (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanks for the input I will see if I have 12v at the sam. I have already disconnected the brown wires on the coils but still nothing.


----------

